# Questions re: Mounting a TV to Metal Studs (yet again)



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not only he mounting, but running the wires in wall and power. No offense, but if you are asking these basic questions, hire a pro. Try www.cedia.net to find a qualified dealer. Also, do not be surprised when many of them are not in a rush to do this small job. Since they did not sell you the TV or mount, there is not much profit in the install. If you had posted your location, I may have been able to refer you to someone local had you posted your location, as I help run a website for custom integrators and know dealers all over the world.


----------



## eis61374 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I will check out the web-site. I'm in NYC (Manhattan on the Upper East Side).


----------

